# Peachtree Overdrive Mockup Custom 1590BB Enclosure



## music6000 (Oct 25, 2022)

PCB fits standard 125B Enclosure, This is for extra room on Footswitch's!












						Peachtree Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Missing Link Audio Hotlanta Dual Drive




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## szukalski (Oct 25, 2022)

Man, I love this. That is damn gorgeous. I was thinking of similar with the Fillmore East pic, but that's an awesome one!

You are spot on with the 1590BB, I am thinking of taking the Level and Gain off-board and moving them towards the corner just to fill out the space a bit more.

You looking at building this? I have the PCB and bread-boarded it first. Really enjoy it.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 25, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Man, I love this. That is damn gorgeous. I was thinking of similar with the Fillmore East pic, but that's an awesome one!
> 
> You are spot on with the 1590BB, I am thinking of taking the Level and Gain off-board and moving them towards the corner just to fill out the space a bit more.
> 
> You looking at building this? I have the PCB and bread-boarded it first. Really enjoy it.


Yep, after building one 125B pedal with 2 footswitch's, this for me is a better option!
Yes, 2 pots are more than sufficient to hold the PCB!


----------



## szukalski (Oct 25, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Yep, after building one 125B pedal with 2 footswitch's, this for me is a better option!


Another option would be a single footswitch with a smart relay, but I am a simple man and need two footswitches for my brain to handle things.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 25, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Another option would be a single footswitch with a smart relay, but I am a simple man and need two footswitches for my brain to handle things.





szukalski said:


> Man, I love this. That is damn gorgeous. I was thinking of similar with the Fillmore East pic, but that's an awesome one!
> 
> You are spot on with the 1590BB, I am thinking of taking the Level and Gain off-board and moving them towards the corner just to fill out the space a bit more.
> 
> You looking at building this? I have the PCB and bread-boarded it first. Really enjoy it.


You could probably replace the resistor with a trimmer or pot to control how much boost you want instead of the preset as it is now!?


----------



## szukalski (Oct 25, 2022)

music6000 said:


> You could probably replace the resistor with a trimmer or pot to control how much boost you want instead of the preset as it is now!?


That's a really good point. It's not much of a boost, I find it better to adjust for a single coil instead of humbucker.

I was really on the fence of putting the boost into a footswitch, or to make it a toggle or removed altogether, but I do find it usable at the end of the day.


----------

